# Help! Bulking and getting fatter!



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm 38, 6 feet, 14.5 stones and had my bodyfat checked today: it's 17.5%.

For the last 2-3 months I've been bulking. I am eating 2,900kcals a day and 205g protein.

I cycle for 30 minutes every night. I started an anti-depressant a year ago and my weight has piled on. Before I started bulking, I was down to 12st 12lbs. The medication just piles fat on by slowing metabolism or increasing appetite.

I have made muscle gains in the last 3 months but at the cost of bodyfat and I'm becoming discouraged.

Here is a typical day's diet:

<o> </o>

Breakfast:

Bowl Alpen

Bounce protein ball

½ bagel with honey

<o> </o>

Mid-Morning:

½ bagel with honey

<o> </o>

Lunch

USN Proetein shake (40g protein)

1x bagel with honey

banana

nuts

<o> </o>

Evening meal:

270g. sirloin steak with green vegetable

2x Genesis crafty pancakes

<o> </o>

Evening meal 2:

<o> </o>

USN protein shake

1/2 tub cottage cheese with pineapple

2x genesis crafty pancakes

<o> </o>

Evening meal 3:

Bowl hot porridge with golden syrup

Activia yoghurt

<o> </o>

Total calories = 2900

Total protein = 205g

People are saying that I look like I've been going to the gym, but I've a fat stomach and I don't know if I should carry on with this diet or cut back.

Please - any advice would be most welcome!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Diet is poor mate,but not too worry,can easily be rectified :thumb:

Too many high sugar processed foods.

Add more wholegrain/fibrous carbs(rice/quinoa/sweet potato/veg/salad etc) instead of the bagels and pancakes

Sugar free Muesli or Porridge oats with fruit and 50g protein at breakfast

Replace final meal of day with a protein and fat source

Add efa's/omega 3 oils

Drink plenty of water

When do you train? Are you doing any cardio?

what is your Pwo meal?

Are you seeking treatment for the depression?


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello mate,

Thanks for your comments. They sound very sensible. The PWO protein is USN IGF protein (mixture of whey, egg, cassein). I drink this twice a day. The depression has lasted 5 years and I've tired all sorts of things to deal with it.  Actually, the drug that has put weight on me has also helped me.

I guess the pancakes must go - 800kcals a day from 4 of them!

I cycle for 30 minutes every night. May go back jogging to shift some of the fat.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Valkenburg said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. They sound very sensible. The PWO protein is USN IGF protein (mixture of whey, egg, cassein). I drink this twice a day. The depression has lasted 5 years and I've tired all sorts of things to deal with it.  Actually, the drug that has put weight on me has also helped me.
> 
> ...


Pancakes and bagels have to go 

Try cardio first thing in morning on empty stomach,works for many.

Why not just have the bulk of your carbs at breakfast and after workout,base the rest of your meals on either veg/salad and a lean protein or healthy fat and protein.

Add fish oils to your diet (2g with each meal) they will help shift the excess.


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Bummer - I love those Genesis pancakes... 

I am pretty useless first thing in the morning, so doing cardio and eating a big meal are out - up at 6.30am and set off for work at 6:50. But I could manage a bowl of porridge and a protein shake.

I could have a peanut butter/banana bagel after the workout with the protein shake. Or does that sound too much?

And I can add a protein shake before bed no problem.

I think your idea of salads and vegetables is excellent - I was eating like that before I started bulking (lost 1 stone prior to bulking).


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Valkenburg said:


> Bummer - I love those Genesis pancakes...
> 
> I am pretty useless first thing in the morning, so doing cardio and eating a big meal are out - up at 6.30am and set off for work at 6:50. But I could manage a bowl of porridge and a protein shake.
> 
> ...


Ok great,small steps,gradually introduce change and it becomes more acceptable and routine

PWO keep it simple 40g carbs(malto,dex,WMS,Fine oats) and 40g whey

The shake before bed is a replacement not an addition! Have the protein blend with a tablespoon of Natural peanut butter and 2g fish oil,alternatively plain cottage chesse or more veg/salad and meat.


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi mate, based on your comments, how does this below sound?

BREAKFAST:

PORRIDGE OATS WITH 2TSP SUGAR

USN PROTEIN SHAKE (40G)

MORNING SNACK:

BOUNCE PROTEIN BALL (12G)

BANANA

1x multivit, 1000mg Vit C

LUNCH:

PITTA BREAD WITH SALAD AND CHUTNEY X2

SMALL BAG OF MIXED NUTS

MID AFTERNOON (AT WORK)

BOUNCE PROTEIN BALL

PEANUT BUTTER BAGEL

OR

MID AFTERNOON (POST WORKOUT (AT HOME))

USN PROTEIN DRINK (40G)

PORRIDGE OATS WITH 2 TSP SUGAR

Omega 3 capsules

DINNER:

SIRLOIN STEAK (275G)

GREEN VEGETABLE

JACKET POTATO

ACTIVIA YOGHURT

MID EVENING:

½ TUB COTTAGE CHEESE WITH PINEAPPLE

LATE NIGHT:

USN PROTEIN DRINK (40G)

I'VE CUT OUT THE PANCAKES AND ALL BUT 1X BAGEL A DAY. THE JACKET POTATOES ARE CARB-RICH AND SHOULD MAKE UP CALORIES. BUT NOT SO MANY AS 4X PANCAKES AND 2XBAGELS!

How does this sound?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

It's a definite improvement.

Swap the sugar for fruit (berries or raisins are good) just as tasty and a wealth of benefits.

Lunch -add chicken/turkey lose the chutney.

Try and get 30-40g of protein at each meal,unequal spread and too low at present.

Dont forget the fish oils at each meal except PWO


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you very much! I'll start on this tomorrow. Really appreciate your help mate.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You're welcome mate,hope everything works out :thumb:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Deffiantely agree with para Maniac

you just had to much sugar, far better to swap it for dried fruits ect, the sugar found in fruit is fructose slow release instead of your usual cane sugar.

you evening meal was just carbs! and sugar deffinatley need replacing for protein and dietary fats. that should keep fat at bay.


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your posts, guys. Just one last question: I've been making good muscle gains in the last 2-3 months. Do you think I should diet now to lose some body fat, or just instigate the above diet to continue making gains?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Valkenburg said:


> Thanks for your posts, guys. Just one last question: I've been making good muscle gains in the last 2-3 months. Do you think I should diet now to lose some body fat, or just instigate the above diet to continue making gains?


As long as you have a sound training regime,by applying the changes i have suggested to your current diet,then the results will come.


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, will do. Went shopping today. I miss the pancakes and bread, but have stocked up on wholemeal pasta, veggies, fruit, steak, etc. Will let you know how it goes! Thanks again


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Valkenburg said:


> Ok, will do. Went shopping today. I miss the pancakes and bread, but have stocked up on wholemeal pasta, veggies, fruit, steak, etc. Will let you know how it goes! Thanks again


Great,i'll look forward to your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there,

Well, I've been sticking with the new diet. I realise I must have been eating 4-5000 kcals previously - no wonder I was getting fat!

I have been managing to lift the same weights as before, but struggling more to do so. I have also been feeling dizzy when doing the weights since I started the above improved diet. Do you know why this might be?

Thanks,

Valk


----------

